# SQ Caravan 2.0



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok so my last Caravan was totaled last month so i decided to buy another one since i'm used to their little problem.

Got it last friday and it was super clean, now 80km later it's all dirty, thank you canadian winter

2007 Dodge Grand Caravan SXT (3.8L)









So the plan is to redo it like the previous one with some new things

Here's a brief list of the equipments
-Pio P01
-HAT L1v2 and L4 in the A-Pillar
-HAT L8 in the doors
-ARC ARC15 (2x) in the trunk
-ARC SE 4200 & 2300 (2x) in the floor

yeah the L8 love those door!









Probably some FG for that tub!









And la pièce de résistance
All 3 SE amps mounted in a 45 deg angle to have acces to the top control.











Do you think ill should get something like that to protect the amps from moisture?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's a brief list of the equipments
-Pio P01
-HAT L1v2 and L4 in the A-Pillar
-HAT L8 in the doors
-ARC ARC15 (2x) in the trunk
-ARC SE 4200 & 2300 (2x) in the floor

Your sig needs a fixin' and that w15 needs to relocate to Delson


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

pfff i'm not giving you anoter one, you didn't even use the last one


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess I'll have to use my jedi mind trick, again!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

basshead said:


> So the plan is to redo it like the previous one with some new things
> 
> Here's a brief list of the equipments
> -Pio P01
> ...





basshead said:


> Probably some FG for that tub!


I hope the sub bass is good in this location.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

So some work was done

started working on the door for the L8 (def not done)









All the speakers wires ans RCA are techflexed, still need to terminate the ends and route the wire under the car to get in the first tub.










Just a shot of one of the sub in its future location if my bass "test" give good result in that location.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Those doors are going to be much easier to get an oem look to them, than in your previous ride.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

OK....I met up for lunch with Mr. Basshead and I was treated with a QUICK audition of his SQ caravan 2.0.

Man o man......this is by far, the best front stage I have ever heard. Centered,deep and wide. (I'll leave it at that....I dont have the ability to translate what I hear into words)
And with keeping with his original basshead roots, this rig also puts out some serious SPL 
This is the best of both worlds.

Great job on the new and improved family mover. :thumbsup:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

How about some pics of the install? :whip::whip::whip:


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

amitaF said:


> How about some pics of the install? :whip::whip::whip:


^ true dat 

Kelvin


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Ya pas d'excuse....FEIGNANT! oke:


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are some after the trophy presentation.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Basshead is second from the left and I'm last on the right


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The workmanship on the L4 grills was top notch...for those who choked on the asking price.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

amitaF said:


> The workmanship on the L4 grills was top notch...for those who choked on the asking price.


Forget the grills I love the wrapping of the a-pillars - CSC sure knows how to do it right - but yeah Basshead got them for a got deal:mean::blush:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

X 2 on the pillars+wrap and the overall stealthiness :thumbsup:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> but yeah Basshead got them for a got deal:mean::blush:


I'm sure he did.......:laugh:


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok here's some more pics

here's the ABS pipe that goes from under the seat to the tub for all wires except power









That's my 2 1/0g that come from the front and run under the van in a carlon tube









Here we see that all wires are techflexed and secured... 









Sub box is secure to the tub using a tie down strap.









Power and I fused a quick disconnect plug for my power supply









Amps, ARC Audio SE (2x 2300 & 1x 4200), pure SQ and support that beat any of their competitor!









I've add fans, one on both side(push-pull config) to keep the amp cool this summer









Fused distro block for all my accessoiries and HU plus my 2 relay. It's the first thing on my list to fix.









Ring with grill (16g pro sound)









Chassis & engine ground as been upgraded, using a topper for a clean install.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

here's some that Audible Physics posted in the SBN thread


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

We finish the day that we were leaving for Daytona(21 hour drives), so the last days we didn't sleep much and the picture taking stopped.

120 hours of fabrication went into this, i got this van 6 weeks before the IASCA finals and we only really have 3 weeks for the build. It was not 100% DIY, but at least I was part of the team who build it. Was a very stressful project for me (and my family) but the reward was there!

Big thanks to Donald and the CSC team for making this dream come true!

Also a special thanks to Fred from Arc Audio and Steve Head who helped tune tha beast.


----------



## Mohawkboom (Dec 16, 2009)

What stress?, starting at 9am, finishing at 1am for 2 weeks straight while working on other clinets cars all day... NO stress


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

You guys pulled it off in record time. Proper planning, top-notch gear, teamwork and SKILLZ is what got it done.

Hats off to everyone involved in the project


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Well last weekend the van won the IASCA Canadian championship SQC and IQC Pro/AM 

Also it got the highest sound quality score of all competitors in all one seat classes








I'm the small guy in the middle

Here's a clip of the van on TV


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratz.....again!


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Never seen an install in a caravan before. Nicely done. I'm sure the kids love it!


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks guys! Yup I predict that ill have to install a system in their car in a few years lol

Project Duct Seal

amitaF got me some GB Duct Seal a few months ago and I finally decided to use it. The problem is that i have some resonance issue with my pillar (low vocal range) and this might be the solution.








So here's the original treatment (one layer of Hushmat)








Now one of them done








Preliminary result, the pillar with the Duct Seal resonate alot less, so Ill go ahead and do the 2nd one. 

The shiny look is clear shipping tape that i applied over it to prevent anything to stick to it (ex: polyfill). 

Preparing, cleaning and "Duct sealing" the pillar took me around 2 hours for one pillar.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Louis and CSC crew, great job on the news spot! I'm hoping you bring it down again for SBN because I would love to get a listen this time.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

pyropoptrt said:


> Louis and CSC crew, great job on the news spot! I'm hoping you bring it down again for SBN because I would love to get a listen this time.


I betcha he is already rackin' up those mandatory "FREEDOM MILES":laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

pyropoptrt said:


> Louis and CSC crew, great job on the news spot! I'm hoping you bring it down again for SBN because I would love to get a listen this time.


Thanks!

Yeah, my plan is to go and like amitaF mention i'm already working very hard to make it happen.


----------



## SAM77H (May 19, 2010)

This inspires me to get my 2300SE running !
Might wait till his friend arrives though........


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

SAM77H said:


> This inspires me to get my 2300SE running !
> Might wait till his friend arrives though........


what kind of friend?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump. 
Tell me your secrets, lol.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Good luck with that


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok some little changes to the van









It's not 100% finished but i finally have sound, been much too long...


JL HD amps 2x 600/4 and 2x 1200/1
Helix DSP processor 

I had to redo my bottom floor after water got in... that won't happen again

I was limited to where I could install the barrier strip since i wanted to reuse my original wiring. 









New false floor with ultra quiet 120mm fans underneath each stack of amps









All the RCA going from the DSP to the amps, using quick connect in the amps and fans so Its much less trouble to take out (not that its easy...)


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

hard to make out what kind of fans those are?

really dig the install, great work


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> hard to make out what kind of fans those are?
> 
> really dig the install, great work


Thanks

those are Antec TrueQuiet Pro 120mm,


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Looking good man!!! How you liking the C-DSP? If I remember correctly you used to run the p99rs?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

I've decided to get the plain Helix DSP over the C-DSP, my patience ran out lol

My main source is still the P01, but i was looking for something where I could have dual mono RCA out for the sub. I can do it on my wife 80PRS, but not on the P99, go figure...

My plan was to add a center console "sub" for extra midbass for daily driving. But i realize how much it's important to me to have all my settings at my fingertips, so i'm no sure ill run this processor for very long... Maybe a H800 with RUX or simply abandon the center console sub idea.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok so I got myself some new subs. The HAT Clarus 15.

So after a few minutes of testing, I've started to hear some noise. I'm going in the trunk and the subs literally ripped the screws that were holding the grill (they were covered with fabric)...

So I needed a new cover. Now instead of using 2 pieces this time I opted for a single 3/4" birch piece. Firsts because it come in 5x5 sheet (i needed 57" wide), it was only 10$ more than a 4x8 mdf sheet and my screws will stay in place.

First router pass to make the recess for the grill.











Then cut the ring. I've also slightly rounded the edges with the router











A little test fit 











For carpet, I've got myself a upholstery stapler and it made the job a lot easier










I can finally test those subs


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome. Coming to the PA 9/22 show? How about iasca finals? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Awesome. Coming to the PA 9/22 show? How about iasca finals?


PA show, doubt it. 7 hours drive one way, ill have my 3 kids and need to be at work at 8 the next monday...

Finals, hell yes!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

basshead said:


> PA show, doubt it. 7 hours drive one way, ill have my 3 kids and need to be at work at 8 the next monday...
> 
> Finals, hell yes!


Keep up the good work. I'll see you at finals. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------

